# [SOLVED] Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC



## mrmusculo (Mar 16, 2009)

First of all, Srry for my bad english its not my main lenguage 

Im checking a new motherboard but i want to overclock my current cpu AMD Athlon x2 5200+ Brisbane and i need some tips, like the Hyper Transporter holds up to 2ghz, my multiplier (13.5) cant exceed my hypertransporter everything about that i have to keep in mind.

My current motherboard is a MSI K9VGM-V set to Bus 211 x 13.5 = i guess this cant pass the 1ghz HT Link right?. Anyway im headin to this MOBO ASUS MB PHENON ATHLON 64 ASUS M3A AM2+ FSB 2000 and i will need some opinions if i could make it to 3.1ghz with that board, if it worth it?

Current System:
Thermaltake 650w ToughPower W0158RU
Geforce 9800gt
2x 1GB RAM 667
Right now with CPU-Z says










and my rams if u guys think i can OC to 800


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

you can exceed 1000 on the HTT value alittle ............... but not much past.......say ....1200 before crashing will begin

you new board is a good one for sure .............. you will find AMD cpu's wont deliver the overclocking range they did in the old days .............. they seem to be pre-sorted nowdays

in other words ......... when a cpu is first manufactured they are not sure what speed its capable of exactly ............ depending on the die size (90nm / 65nm / 45nm) their spped will be in a range .............. they test them for their max and then back off 10-15% and package that cpu as that speed. Thats why we dont get big overclocks out of AMD cpus' anymore.

The last 4-5 AMD systems I tried overclocking needed watercooling to hit 15% overclocking & stable with stress testing................anyone telling you of 15% on air is not running the stress test or the heat would go thru the roof .........

thats why most all overclockers have gone to the intel platforms for now .............. they are achieving 30% overlclocks on air rather steadily ............

enjoy ............ your rig 


given how cheap AMD cpu's are right now ... you might want to think about selling your 5200 on ebay and getting the 6400 X2 ????? you might be able to move up rahter affordable ?


----------



## mrmusculo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

well this board only have 232 top max i think im gonna start testing.

About the CPU.. what pros/contras i have on my range 65nm for OC

im gonna start testing this MOBO.. the only thing i cant change in BIOS is the Vcore

(reset to default)
Reference Clock: 200
CPU Multiplier: 13.5
HT Multiplier: 5x
CPU Voltage: 1.3v
Memory Setting: DDR2 300 (wth??.. im pretty sure i suppose to have 333)
FSBRAM: CPU/9 (is this causing it?)
Memory Timings: 5-6-5-15-21-2T
Memory Voltage: 1.9v
Motherboard Voltage: 1.5v (Chipset?)
CPU Temp: 30*C Idle
MOBO temp: 30*C Idle
HDD Temp: 30*C Idle


(Want to try)
Reference Clock: 232
CPU Multiplier: 13.5
HT Multiplier: 4x
CPU Voltage: 1.50v

discuss please


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

(Want to try)
Reference Clock: 232
CPU Multiplier: 13.5
HT Multiplier: 4x
CPU Voltage: 1.50v



try it .............. as long as you watch temps afterwards with stress testing and core temp ............. abort test if temps reach 65C


----------



## mrmusculo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

yeah but i cant rise the cpu voltage from the BIOS, its seems my mobo wont let me


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

see if you can use the MSI overclocking software and get your increase 


the overclocking tools for your board can be found at the MSI website under your board model number


----------



## mrmusculo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

nop my mobo dosnt have the oc utility.. any other way?? or should i start testing with the RAM? i know i can change RAM's voltage but dunno about other things

Memory Setting: DDR2 300 (wth??.. im pretty sure i suppose to have 333)
FSBRAM: CPU/9 (is this causing it? 2700/9 )
Memory Timings: 5-6-5-15-21-2T
Memory Voltage: 1.9v


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

I am not sure on these {try making some small changes then check cpu-z report ) 


Memory Setting: DDR2 300 (wth??.. im pretty sure i suppose to have 333)
FSBRAM: CPU/9 (is this causing it? 2700/9 )
Memory Timings: 5-6-5-15-21-2T
Memory Voltage: 1.9v 



keep us posted with your progress ..............


----------



## mrmusculo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

that's my default.. i was wonder if u could suggest a new one


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

I would try memory setting DDR2-400 (maybe try 333 first ?)
FSBRAM: CPU/9 : this should change on its own: 
Memory Timings: 5-6-5-15-21-2T
Memory Voltage: 1.9v 



mess with it alittle at time ............. if you get a bios hang up ......... you will simply need to clear the cmos ................ unplug the power to the power supply <<<<< very important ............and remove the cmos battery for 15 minutes


----------



## mrmusculo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

its seems i cant change that on BIOS and the only thing i can rewrite is the voltage of the memory (1.9V)

anyway i can change my RAM to Corsair XMS2 DDR2 4Gb (2x2Gb) PC6400C5 (ty uncle) but im still having some doubts. Right now, my ram is working at 300 mhz like i posted on the first topic (thanks to this FSBRAM: CPU/9) so my questions are this.

1.- If i upgrade to the 4GB listed before, will i still have that FSBRAM: CPU/9 auto-setup? is this from the RAM or the MOBO?
2.- ok so if i want to OC my proc.. i have to set the FSB from 1000 to 800 (5x to 4x) what this EXACTLY means?.. slow data from HDD-RAM-PROC-GPU? cause is a MUST if i want to OC my 2.7ghz to 3.1ghz which anyway im gonna do it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

try the new ram sticks and we'll she what that brings us .............

I dont think your motherboard is going to let you overclock or you would have alot of overclocking settings you could modify the values of


----------



## mrmusculo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

yes i know this mobo sucks and this is the new one im looking ASUS M3A78-EM, this have some features of OC dunno if enough to reach this

FSB: 4X 
Proc 3.1Ghz 13.5 x 232 (i will like more like 3.5ghz 260x13.5 but i think im dreamin)
vcore:1.5v 
Ram: 667 OC to 800 (400mhz)
ram voltage: 2.0-2.1v

if i can reach the OC 667 to 800 of ram i would not buy the 4gb corsair


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

you can count on 10% overclocks with AMD cpu's ................... you will struggle to hit 15% with air cooling 

Intel stole the play book from the old AMD days and now they are ones delivering the 30% overclocking cpu's


----------



## mrmusculo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

okok now talking about the fsb at 4x (800) the best would be my ram at 800mhz. I guess it would be better to oc the ram to 800 instead of buying the 800 xms2


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

Look at my system, its very easy to overclock I got 33% oveclock with my air cooled setup


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*



greenbrucelee said:


> Look at my system, its very easy to overclock I got 33% oveclock with my air cooled setup





but; not with an AMD set-up though ............... not at this time anyway



with DDR2 ram as cheap as it is ............... why push your 667 ram to the edge when buying some XMS2 -DDR2-800 would achieve the same goal easily ? and you could take that 10-12% overclock off the top too !


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*



linderman said:


> but; not with an AMD set-up though ............... not at this time anyway
> 
> 
> 
> with DDR2 ram as cheap as it is ............... why push your 667 ram to the edge when buying some XMS2 -DDR2-800 would achieve the same goal easily ? and you could take that 10-12% overclock off the top too !


Yep I was just pointing out that if he was looking for a new system then one like mine would do him fine.

Its unfortuante that AMD will always be behind Intel when it comes to CPUs especially since they are putting all their funding into the combined CPU/GPU chip and I forsee AMD going bye bye because of their buyout of ATi and funding problems they already have.

They have always had bad driver support imo too.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

well if we lose AMD ............... hold onto your wallet ............ Intel will be making love to our future computer budgets


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*



linderman said:


> well if we lose AMD ............... hold onto your wallet ............ Intel will be making love to our future computer budgets


yep will need a mortgage just to build a decent gaming system :grin:


----------



## mrmusculo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

k i got my new ram and my new mobo.. im gonna test with the old one now before i sell it cause my hdd was format.

Ill update any info and questions soon.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

cool..................keep us posted


----------



## mrmusculo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Hey im need some tips here for future MOBO and OC*

hey again.

Well everything is going well with my new mobo.. i have like 20+ stable dps so its all okay. the only contra i have against my old mobo K9VGM-V is that dont support 4GB "stable".. the computer freezees randomly.

Well ty everyone for all the answers. take care


----------

